# Making some easy LED candles.......



## lorod (Apr 19, 2010)

For those of you, like me, who are running out of time to make some PVC type candles, but still want candles in your cemetery or haunted house (but don't want to use real ones....safety first right?), here is one possible solution.

The 99cent store has these LED flicker tea lights








Using a simple white pillar candle and the LED flicker tea light








Using a Auger bit or Forstner bit, slowly cut a hole into the candle. Go slow here so that you don't break the candle. However, if you do happen to break it, no worries, just heat it with a heat gun and join the pieces together








After you have made the hole large enough for the LED flicker light, you can again use your heat gun and melt the candle a bit for effect








Total cost.....$1.00 for the LED flicker tea light, $2.00-4.00 for the candle (depending on how tall you want it, and your own sweat and tears....$0.00 (we love doing this stuff, right )








What it looks like in the dark......








Really does look like a real candle.....especially when it has fog blowing around it.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a cool idea! I already have pillar candles burnt part of the way down but for safety issues (and wind) I didn't want to use real candles and I certainly don't have time to make pvc ones. lol

Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Cale (Oct 8, 2009)

That turned out great, and cheap too.


----------



## Niyole (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice.I like it.
And it is really special,because your spirit is there.
Hi.I just looking a round.


----------

